# ninja



## adamjason (May 16, 2008)

the best style to fight a ninja 
would be?

sorry about the spelling...


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 16, 2008)

You're kidding, right? Please tell me that you are joking. Okay, I'll bite. The best style to fight a ninja is the style that you do best and feel most comfortable with. In other words, there really is no one "best" style, you must find the style that works best for you as an individual.


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 16, 2008)

By the way, welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 16, 2008)

Please define the term "Ninja."  Are we referring to practitioners within the Bujinkan and students of Hatsumi Sensei or ancient Japanese mythical creatures?

I would have to agree with SageGhost in full.  Without getting into the "Whose style is best" argument....whichever style you do and are comfortable with is the best to fight with.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 16, 2008)

was this actually supposed to be a serious topic?


----------



## Tez3 (May 17, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> was this actually supposed to be a serious topic?


 
Give the OP the benefit of the doubt! It could lead to an interesting discussion if we make it so.


----------



## Topeng (May 17, 2008)

With Michael Dudikoff


----------



## adamjason (May 17, 2008)

no nothing real


----------



## terryl965 (May 17, 2008)

This is a very easy answer, come on. The best and only style to defeat a ninja, is Karate Kid wax on wax off.Go Miaygi


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 17, 2008)

A gun from 3 feet away.


----------



## thetruth (May 17, 2008)

Do those with blackbelts in ninjitsu refer to themselves as ninjas???

If not where the hell are you going to run into a ninja unless of course you bump into ashida kim somewhere.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 18, 2008)

thetruth said:


> Do those with blackbelts in ninjitsu refer to themselves as ninjas???
> 
> If not where the hell are you going to run into a ninja unless of course you bump into ashida kim somewhere.
> 
> ...


 
Ashida Kim can be everywhere - ninja magic! So he must learn how to defend himself against an army of Ashida Kims. God forbid he tells us in a new thread that he lost to a bunch of levitating Ashida Kims who decided to levitate his underwear and give him a super ninja wedgie. Adamjason, watch out, they are coming up behind you ! Throw some chi balls at them or something :matrix:!


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 18, 2008)

Where have all of you been? Only a Ninja can stop a Ninja.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 18, 2008)

adamjason said:


> the best style to fight a ninja
> would be?
> 
> sorry about the spelling...


 

Sinanju


----------



## stone_dragone (May 18, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Sinanju



Without a doubt.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 18, 2008)

Ching Ching Pow.


----------



## Bodhisattva (May 18, 2008)

SageGhost83 said:


> You're kidding, right? Please tell me that you are joking. Okay, I'll bite. The best style to fight a ninja is the style that you do best and feel most comfortable with. In other words, there really is no one "best" style, you must find the style that works best for you as an individual.



That's really not true.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 18, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> That's really not true.


 

That's what I keep trying to tell them, it's gotta be Sinanju


----------



## thetruth (May 19, 2008)

hongkongfooey said:


> Where have all of you been? Only a Ninja can stop a Ninja.



Sho Kosugi rocks!!!


----------



## 7starmarc (May 19, 2008)

I'm sorry, but all of you are very much mistaken. It is widely known that the only natural enemy of the Ninja is the Pirate!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirates_versus_Ninjas


----------



## Whitebelt (May 20, 2008)

WHAT!
Fight a ninja? Are you crazy?

That sentance doesnt even make sense, the only actions that can be done with a ninja are "being killed" and "dying at the (weapon) of".
The only way you could "beat" a ninja (beat it to its aim) is to kill yourself right now before the ninja gets to!
GO


----------



## CoryKS (May 20, 2008)

adamjason said:


> the best style to fight a ninja
> would be?


 
Plaid.  Messes with their vision.


----------



## Langenschwert (May 20, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Plaid. Messes with their vision.


 
True enough.  But if you can get training in Haute Couture, you're in even better stead.  Or bellbottoms in a pinch. 

-Mark


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 20, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> That's really not true.


 
Yes it is.


----------



## Whitebelt (May 21, 2008)

SageGhost83 said:


> Yes it is.


 
Its true, would a rubbish Aikido practitioner be able to beat an exellent high school wrestler?

in case you were wondering...no, no it wouldnt


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 21, 2008)

Sinanju!


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 21, 2008)

adamjason said:


> the best style to fight a ninja
> would be?
> 
> sorry about the spelling...


 
Glock. Preferably from behind.

Deaf


----------

